# Urban Hardwoods - Seattle



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

I have no affiliation to these folks, but certainly have awe…I think I need to go down and check this out in person! PRONTO.

Please check out this site with me: Urban Hardwoods

Be sure to look at their slabs!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for this very interesting link *Dorje*. I bet this night I will have wet dreams…

I will start saving right away to be able to get one of those slabs one day. Ouch!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Dorje we gotta win that lottery. $3600 for a maple burl slab, yeeow!. Perhaps Wayne or Obi knows about another operation like this. I seem to recall reading about another reclaimation business in CA.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

and on the right coast…. http://www.berkshireproducts.com/ I need to get out there someday.


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

That is some unbelievable pieces of woods. How are the wood prices there in Seattle. I've came to visit my sister in Seattle, and everything seem to be about the same as here in AR. Except the housing. Do you have a lot of suppliers to chose. I wonder if my sister could get one of those pieces of wood on a plane as a carry on when she come home to visit!!!!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Bob- thanks for the link - I'll check it out!

Greg- Wood prices seem as bit steeper here than in other regions…I don't have a lot to compare it to, but for instance when I see the cost of lumber in posts on the site I always remark (in my head) that we seem to be a buck or two more expensive per bf…


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

The right coast is a little far from you Dorje. The shipping would kill you….

Strange though….they show a burl on the front page from Oregon. It would be funny if the cost was actually less to buy it here and have it shipped…..funny like a stick in the eye.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Bob - Berkshire seems to be more realistically priced - expensive as all get out, but more realistic. The Urban Hardwoods slabs seem to run up to $50- or more per bf!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

They have a blog with updates and specials as well.
http://www.berkshireproducts.blogspot.com/


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Bob, thanks for the information about Berkshire Products. I was not aware of them. Now, I would like to visit them!


----------

